# Glofish?



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

My mom has gotten pretty interested in them lately. I was wondering what would be a good size tank for about 5 of them? Im not sure about the glofish tetras yet.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Glofish have the same requirements as Zebra Danios. They're a genetically modified version of the species.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know much about Zebra Danios. xO


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They're pretty active swimmers so tank size suggestion would be 24" minimum. Here's the link from the TFK profiles.

Zebra Danio (Danio rerio) Profile


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Ronald is right (of course). They should not be kept in the tanks sold as "Glofish" tanks. The larger ones are modified tetras and they have larger tank requirements too.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen glo tiger barbs too. 

Tetra









Tiger barb


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

tekkguy said:


> *Romad* is right (of course). They should not be kept in the tanks sold as "Glofish" tanks. The larger ones are modified tetras and they have larger tank requirements too.


Not sure why I can't edit my original post, but dang iPad autocorrect!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Danios can get a little nippy at times


----------

